# 10/8/05 9 Point



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

This is the buck I took last night about an hour before dark. 8 point frame with a split brow. 17'' inside 19'' outside 9'' tines. Picture was taken this morning, no I dont hunt in blue jeans 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=9583&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

nice deer, the thing is bigger than you!!! I can't believe you hunt in jeans and a t-shirt! are you hunting residential property?!?!


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice deer austin!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

good job, nice going


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations, nice buck!

Also, nice shot.


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice deer! Looks like it has a huge body.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice rack, awesome deer size. Are you spoon feeding the deer to get that body size? !%


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks guys, It dressed out at 180, talk about a sore back after that drag! The entrance of the arrow was almost perfect but the angle of it when it came out wasn't so good, it exited through the opposite front shoulder. not to much meat damage though, nothing like a gun would have done. There was just some blood shot meat that we cut around.


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

Nice Deer! Well done Procraft. Are you going to have him mounted? It sounds like you made a great shot as well. I think a quartering away shot that passes through the far sholder is the best shot you can make with a bow. I would take it over a broadside shot any day.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Good Job Austin!! Was that with a compound bow or crossbow?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I was using a crossbow and its at the taxidermist as we speak!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Austin...Congrats...I see I wasn't the only one who had a good day on 10-08...similar to you...I too shot my buck this past Saturday...an 8 pointer...about half hour before sunset...

Your deer has a much nicer rack and seemingly a bigger body...my scale put him field dressed at 135lbs...not too sure how accurate it is...it sure seemed heavier...the bigger of the two dogs,Bear, goes about 110lbs and he looked so much smaller than the deer...

Similar shot as well...deer was about 20 yards away while up 20' feet in a stand...arrow from my compound went in behind and slightly above the shoulder and came out the opposite shoulder...deer only went about 40 to 50 yards and was done...most would agree that type of shot is the best...puts them down quick...

Again...congrats...now go get a tasty doe for the freezer.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

nice buck, that cold snap on the weekend of the 8th and 9th really had the deer moving. I've been hunting the past few days and the woods seems dead. We need another cold snap so I can stick a few does for the freezer!


----------

